# Weed smoking rules and etiquette.



## PurpleHaze (Oct 19, 2005)

This is how it is in my parts, if you break some of these rules the people youre with probably wont smoke with you anymore.

1.) The person who bought the weed has 100% authority in everything regarding to smoking his/her weed. That includes order, turn length, and continuation of the weed. If a group of people put money on the weed, the person who paid the most money has the most authority when smoking. That means he has say in the turn order, but the leftovers are split down the middle to an equal ratio of the amount paid. 

*Example: If I paid 7 bucks, and you pay ten, when we're done smoking, I take 70% of the leftovers, you get the 30%.*

2.) If you didnt pay for any of the weed, or brought any of your own, dont complain about ANYTHING!

3.) Dont just hold it and let it burn, keep smoking and when youre done, you can talk or whatever.

4.) If you cough, and need to stop for a second, you forfeit your next turn, unless you bought the weed, then this doesnt apply to you.

Theres a few things you should know if youre a new smoker and havent had much experience in group smoking. Of course these things change area to area, so if you have some rules that you have set in your area, please feel free to share


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Oct 19, 2005)

respect the rules of the provider.
If your at someones house respect their rules...
Everyone should somehow particapate in the session (ie. bring food, chip in money. provide transportation, help if someones having a bad session.)
Dont break up the motion WAIT YOUR TURN!
The person who rolls the joint/blunt packs the bowl etc takes the first hit
Dont waste smoke...
DO not make a person laugh if they are inhaling (that always annoys me)


Basic ones like that


----------



## The haze one (Oct 19, 2005)

yeah i deffinatley agree with having some common courtsey when u smoke but you really dont need a bunch of rules that turn the sesion into some annoying hassel

all u really need to know is dont slobber on the joint, dont pass a joint that hasnt been ashed, and never waste smoke eg. not inhaling your toke

up here in ontario me and my friends share the wealth,
no one is going to have money and/or weed all the time 
for a friend if they r broke and dont have weed im gunna still get them really high
and if i have more then a gram they will go home with a nug, jus from me to them 

i dislike when people fiend over the weed ..... ppl come first right 
its all about respecting ur fellow person u know 


not every time i'm going to have and not everytime my friends r going to have 
its a buddy system u know? whut goes around comes around 
jus respect the provider of the weed and enjoy the process of gettin high

remeber to keep smokin 

stay high and taker er ezzzzz
regards, the haze 1


----------



## lungs (Nov 5, 2005)

when me and my friends are smoking it just goes to whoever should be next, but when others are over or i am the supplier at a party there are rules:

1.   the owner of the weed has all say

2.   it always gets passed clockwise

3.   if you hold it for more that 1 minute you skip your hit and pass it (j's aren't to stop)

4.   if you slobber, your cut off

5.   the buyer always gets green hit when sampling

6.   if you are disrespectful, you are cut off

basically, if it is just CLOSE friends who care's how it goes, but if it is larger amounts of ppl there has to be rules or there will be disputes


TREAT YOUR TRUE FRIENDS GOOD, THEY ARE HARD TO COME BY!!!


----------



## baked brownie (Nov 25, 2005)

in ontario its the same thing execpt for........

roller's rightes- roller gets sparks even if its not there weed

pass the dutchy ont he left hand side


----------



## hardrockstoner (Dec 6, 2005)

Lungs has a good point, when its me and a group of close friends we're more chill about the smoking, rotation and order don't really matter, as long as everyone gets a hit. But when its alot of people order must be kept or else its just chaos. Here are the rules as I see it:

1. If it is not you'r weed and you brought none do not ***** about the quality or quantity of the weed. I hate when people ***** when they had none in the first place.

2.  Respect the one who brought the weed, their letting you smoke, bet they can also cut you off. It's also good to respect them just out of gratitude of bringing smoke.

3.  No camping, don't hit it and then go off on huge story while still holding the pipe or joint. 

4. Once rotation is set keep it going.  Unless someone loads another bowl and sets it in another direction.

5.  When a friend smokes you out be sure to return the favour.  Theres a difference between being broke and being a moocher.

I also have my own practices that arn't really rules. Like when a good friend joins the cirlce, if its my weed I make sure they get green, or atleast seconds.  If someone bitches about the weed their skipped. If someone deosn't get a good hit I let them rehit it.


----------



## skunk (Dec 14, 2005)

1 great thing about all your rules it teaches greety people to share and share alike .     all have my respect .


----------



## SmokeUponCypressHill (Dec 30, 2005)

I also agree with Lungs, Its just chill with your friends, but if theres someone outside the original group, and they **** up, i.e. waste smoke, say dumb shit, DROP BOWLS. then shit fills with tension, and you probably wont smoke with us anymore. Rules are ******* stupid. just dont be a dumbass and you'll be fine.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 15, 2006)

> Rules are ******* stupid. just dont be a dumbass and you'll be fine.


 
I don't consider these rule. more like Marijuana smoker guide to manners. Manners are for each of us to make the other person more comfortable.

My rules of MJ etiquitte.

1. If it is schwagg, let the person know if he has been ripped off. Don't go on and on about it. Just politely say, "dude you got ripped off, but it is better than not having any". Then smoke away.

2. If you don't have your own to match the other guy. Make a special trip over on a sunday afternoon bring two cold ones and a joint to smoke him up to say thanks. (this way he knows you are a freind and not a mooch and will never think twice about pulling a joint out for you).

3. Don't ever, ever bring a new guy to a session without introducing that person here and there to the others away from the actual session. New faces bring too much tension and make everyone a little uncomfortable.

4.Always bring something to a party. If you don't have bud. Bring some drinks or munchies. This will win over any person that had the weed. Never come empty handed. If you can't do this at least chip in a couple of bucks or smokes or something. Anything that shows good intention.

5. If someone has had enough do not pressure that person to smoke more. If someone has never smoked do not pressure them to smoke either. Peer pressure is stupid and very rude. Remember that if the person does not smoke and is still cool about it, then leave him alone. Not smoking pot does not make the person uncool. Just his personal choice. Besides this kind of person is great to have as a friend. They are the ones with the level head and can take care of shit when your all messed up. Treat this guy with respect.

6. Do not do suprise visits on your dealer. BIG NO NO. and do not bring a freind that has not been properly introduced.

7. The most important one. Do not hog the X-Box. Pass it around just like a joint.


----------



## skunk (Jan 15, 2006)

i hate to say this to some people that think rules are stupid . but you come in my house and smoke,drink,party,ect there are rules .1 never go in my bedroom unless you are a naked female and youre in there with me . that is where my stach is . 2 i have some very corrupt neighbors on 1 side of me with camera mounted on the side of there house pointed towards my pool  and will call the cops on me for anything loud music, having a bomb fire even though i live outside city limits .,we just dont get along so no one can hang outside it has to stay in unless someone has a better place to go . no pissing on the toilet seat women hate to see it and it stinks and runs on my dam floors .other than that drink all you want and watch football smoke all you want and my fridge is your fridge . last but not least no minors.i would get very offended if someone brought a minor to my house with intentions of partying with them desighnating driver is fine but i will keep a close eye on them . some people might think im a dickhead . so what stay your ass at your house if you dont like my rules .


----------



## pranicfever (Jan 15, 2006)

When Smoking with me or my friends....

* Rotation Doesn't Matter, as long as everyone gets a good hit.
* We never complain about the weed.... It's better than not having any (unless it tastes like A-Jax... Then we complain & never buy from that person again.)
* When going in on bags together, we split costs evenly or as best as we can.
* After smoking the weed we all went in together on it gets split between us based on how much we paid, or just because if someone didn't chip in.
* Sometimes we give each other a Gram Just because out of our own stash..
* We Don't Droll, No one wants to taste someone else's nasty spit.
* Spilling the bong/pipe is a bad thing.. and i'm sure you'll hear "You didn't just spill that on my rug... from someone" but it's not such a big deal depending on the situation.. usually it is taken lightly.... However if you brake the pipe/bong you might acctually get bitched at.
* The Green Hit goes to whomever the person who packed the bowl/rolled choses (including his/her self)


I could go on and on... But these aren't really rules.. they are just practices...


----------



## Insane (Jan 15, 2006)

My buddies and I go by more like guidelines I guess you'd call them

1. The person who brought the weed simply gets first hit, and usually doesn't have to roll, thats all. No other special crap.
2. Whoever calls the second hit, thats the way the doobie is passed and the rotation continues like that.
3. Puff puff pass. This means that everyone gets an equal hit. 

You can't put too many ** rules to smoking chronic, its meant to bring people together in the enjoyment and celebration of this amazing herb.


----------



## Goldnboy (Mar 20, 2017)

At my place, #1 friends roll their own J, five strains to choose from, or bring your own. There's plenty, & I don't want your slobber. #2 don't steal my lighter. #3 respect my family. I have kids & they don't need to be around it.
At a friend's: #1 I always match. Usually roll one for each of us. #2 otherwise... puff puff & pass it to the left. 
The rest is common courtesy.


----------



## Dan789 (Mar 20, 2017)

Welcome Goldnboy, sound rules & guidelines.  Sort of like if you run into a friends whole family at a clothing optional beach, no leering at the teenage daughter.  Lol


----------



## AGuy (Mar 31, 2017)

Don't cough into the bong while someone is giving you a shotgun from the carb. Shotgunner gets a mouth full of bong water. I have been the cough-er. Oops.

Oh, and have a significant other who tokes too. Then there are no rules and you can screw off. Double hits. "Your mom" jokes. Packin a bowl then duckin under the table to hit it like "I ain't doin nothing, look a squirrel"


----------



## zigggy (Aug 3, 2017)

now I remember why I smoke alone


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 3, 2017)

:rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2017)

Most potheads smoking good dank,,cant remember the rules....:rofl:


----------

